# Attention Members, please read this



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

We are trying to find out if anyone else has seen this popup on this site. It is really a slide down. It starts at the top of the screen and slides down to the center.

If you have had it happen on this site please let us know and also tell us what browser you are using, That is all

Thank you


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

No, haven't seen it.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Me neither.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

.........







B,


----------



## Santa's Helpers (Jun 12, 2009)

I had it pop up earlier today. firefox


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think prestige has ate Orville out of business.

Haven't seen it. I use firefox.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Santa's Helpers said:


> I had it pop up earlier today.


What browser please.


----------



## muckusmc (Jul 19, 2008)

negative - firefox


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

nope-FF


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Not on AOL 9.5


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Not seen it.

Google chrome


----------



## Anti-wingnut (Mar 12, 2009)

Haven't seen it, and I use AOL bundled POS


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

Haven't seen it, I use Firefox with AdBlock Plus.


----------



## rosethornva (Aug 15, 2010)

*nope*

I use both Firefox and IE and I have not seen it either.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Nope, Comadore 64 here :laughing:


----------



## apkole (Mar 18, 2006)

Haven't seen it . . . use Firefox . . .


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

nope, FF


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

nothing here either


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

No, haven't seen it. 
Fire Fox


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

nope................i use opie english............and if it can get thru that i give up


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

It wouldn't be there if you set your options to no third party cookies allowed.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Yep, I had the cookie. Any idea yet what this is from?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Warren said:


> Yep, I had the cookie. Any idea yet what this is from?


Ads


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I just reformatted the computer yesterday. This is my first time using the new FF browser. I am pretty sure that I saw that pop up a couple days ago too. It doesn't stay open long enough for me to even click it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It shouldn't be there at all because he didn't click on it. But this doesn't seem to be a normal type popup. I was curious if it deposited the cookie during the popup session. Just because you have 3rd party cookies unchecked doesn't mean a rogue adware cookie is going to listen to the browser. I have the cookie on my blacklist/host list.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> It shouldn't be there at all because he didn't click on it. But this doesn't seem to be a normal type popup. I was curious if it deposited the cookie during the popup session. Just because you have 3rd party cookies unchecked doesn't mean a rogue adware cookie is going to listen to the browser. I have the cookie on my blacklist/host list.


You don't have to click on something to get a cookie. By the fact that a window opened, even for a brief moment, it has the ability to drop a cookie off. 

The browser won't allow a cookie if you weren't on an original site.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I removed three cookies that said scorecard


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Go to tools, then options, then privacy, then on the window that says "Firefox will:" choose "use custom settings for history" Across from accept cookies from site click on Exceptions. 

In the window type in "scorecardresearch.com" and set it to block.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Leo:

I have removed it three times. I have not left this site. It reappears each time.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Warren said:


> Leo:
> 
> I have removed it three times. I have not left this site. It reappears each time.



It's probably running in the background. Completely close your browser, open new, then follow Leo's instructions.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That took care of it. I hope!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> I like your title. Reminds me of this :laughing:
> 
> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bXsTyMxSzc">YouTube Link</a>


Angus, after recently seeing a picture of Leo, I realized that he kinda looks like the Anchorman! 
:whistling:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It needs to go into your blacklist. I described how to do it a few posts up. Open up a second instance of FF and then you can have the black list and the cookie list open at the same time, just toggle between them.


Type the name of each of the offending cookies into the black list and set them to block. Then close both FF's and open up a new one. It shouldn't be able to deposit the cookies anymore.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> Angus, after recently seeing a picture of Leo, I realized that he kinda looks like the Anchorman!
> :whistling:


This anchorman is a handsome guy I suspect :whistling


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Leo G said:


> This anchorman is a handsome guy I suspect :whistling


:laughing: ........ :shifty:


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Jun 25, 2009)

I had it pop up, or slide down really, once last week. Got rid of it haven't seen it again. I use Google chrome.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So it seems it is on the site somehow. Has it ever shown up while you were not on the site? Anyone?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Running FF4 & no problems:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

FF4, and I just had it drop down on me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

For the folks using FF4, are you using No-Script and/or blocking 3rd party cookies?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

*Nathan!!!*


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

framerman said:


> You guys should not do that, FYI. If a strange pop up appears, do NOT click on it....ANYWHERE! Ctrl-alt-del and exit the program completely without touching anything. I don't know how many times I have reformatted my wifes and kids (not to mention my) computer by doing just that. Malicious site, pop up....bad mojo.


Actually Alt+F4 will exit a program, no need to CAD, to many extra steps and really not needed. You can also just close the tab that it appears in, if you are running multiple tabs. There should be no harm in that. But I do agree that you should never click on a pop up add. The X is there for a reason, because we have been trained like dogs that the X closes it, when in reality you probably are DL'ing a virus, malware or spyware. I would update your virus library and then run a FULL system scan. Also, if you have a good spyware program, I would run it as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I run it, didn't stop it.


Mine stopped it.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Your host list stopped it. They are two different things. I hadn't updated my SpyBot S&D in quite a while. I'm pretty sure it would have put it in my HOST list for me. Everything that is in that list has been put in there by SB S&D on my computer.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't mess with my HOST list.

I have FF set to not accept any third party cookies.
NoScript is set to block everything unless I allow it.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I just checked the options in noscript. The option of forbidding scorecard came up. I was in the foundation height thread when I checked. The only ad that showed up was the fluke ad. Don't know if that has any correlation.


----------

